# Ma ai, De-ai, and Zanshin



## hungfistron (Apr 3, 2009)

The Jewels of communication
(Ma ai,  De-ai, and Zanshin)

(Ma-ai)  ---The mastery of space & time
(De-ai) --- The mastery of controlling space to create a reaction
(Zanshin) --- The continuation of energy and awareness

In the teachings of Ma-ai, all who use this spacing are equal. It doesnt matter if one is facing one opponent or a dozen opponents. This spacing is usually equal to the length of the arm. When practiced, two people face each other and stand with only their finger tips touching with the out stretched arms. This is the space of perfect distance. In this space one can communicate with others and not make them feel suppressed or smothered. In this space one can discern the attack of an opponent with precise clarity. One has to enter or exit this space to become an adversary, or not be defeated. 

In the teachings of De-ai, this is where the meeting of positive and negative come together. Strength in the teachings of the Do Ho Katsu Ryu suggest that
strength is negative. Strength is only useful up to a point, and then it dissipates. One cannot rely entirely on strength. Technique is more powerful 

(it has been stated in the past that technique is 10 times more powerful than strength, and therefore is not subject to dissipation this is why technical mastery of a technique of whatever method of application requires 100s of hours of examination to be useful for real)

In the teachings of Zanshin, lies the continuation of the awareness of the extension into the next technique. Ones mind does not stop with the completion of a technique. It is said to be like a cup (the mind) . When the mind has seen and dealt with an attack, it quickly empties the content of the attack into the void, and in so doing, it is prepared to fill up again with a fresh and new or different movement presented by the attack. When this is mastered, the mind does not stop with anything that it encounters. It merely, and simply throws it into the void and remains empty

From the desk of Yewell


----------

